# زمن الفيس بوك



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

اﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﻣﺮﻋﻮﺑﺔ :​ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﺑﺎﺑﺎ .. ﻓﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺗﺎﻓﻪ ﻭ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ﺃﺩﺏ ﺑﻌﺘﻠﻲ ﺃﺩﺩ !!​ﺍﻷﺏ ﻃﺎﺭ ﻋﻘﻠﻮ :​ﺷﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭ ؟!​ﺍﻷﻡ :​ﻳﺎﻟﻄﻴﻒ .. ﻳﺒﻌﺘﻠﻲ ﺣﻤﻰ ﻣﻨﻚ !!​ﻣﺎ ﻗﻠﺘﻠﻠﻚ ﻻﺗﺘﺄﺧﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻬﺮﺓ ﻋﺎﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﺑﻮﻙ ..​ﻭ ﺗﻀﻠﻲ ﻟﻨﺼﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻟﻲ ؟ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻻﻳﻮﻓﻘﻚ ..​ﺍﻷﺥ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ :​ﻣﻴﻦ ﻫﻮ ﻫﺎﻟﺤﻴﻮﺍﻥ ؟ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻷﺟﻴﺐ ﺻﺤﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﺰﻝ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺭﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﺕ ..​ﻭﺃَﺭﻣِّﻞ ﺍﻷﻛﺎﻭﻧﺖ ﺗﺒﻌﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ !!​ﺍﻷﺥ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻤﺎﻥ :​ﺃﺧﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻟﻤﺔ ﺭﺍﻳﺪﻙ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻼﻝ ؟​ﺍﻷﺏ :​ﺷﻮ ﺣﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﺖ ؟!​ﻟﻮ ﺍﺑﻦ ﻋﻴﻠﺔ ﻭ ﻗﺎﺻﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻌﺘﻠﻲ ﺃﺩﺩ ﺇﻟﻲ ..​ﻣﻮ ﻷﺧﺘﻚ .. ﺑﺲ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺟﺎﺑﺘﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﺎﺕ !!​ﺍﻻﺏ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻳﺪﻭ ﻭﺷﻤﻂ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﻛﻒ :​ﻳﻠﻌﻦﺍﺑﻮﻛﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺎﻟﺘﺮﺑﺎﻳﺔ ﻓﻀﺤﺘﻴﻨﺎ ..​ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺭﺍﻳﺢ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻠﻲ ﺩﻳﻠﻴﺖ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺑﻚ !!​ﺍﻷﻡ :​ﺧﺎﻑ ﺭﺑﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺯﻟﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﻣﻮ ﺿﺎﻳﻔﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ..​ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻌﺮﻑ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻣﻬﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﻴﻠﻚ ..​ﺍﻷﺏ :​ﺃﺻﻼ ﻫﻲ ﺁﺧﺮﺓ ﺗﺮﺑﺎﻳﺘﻚ ... ﺭﻭﺣﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺘ ..​ﺑﻠﻮﻙ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻼﺗﺔ .. ﺑﻠﻮﻙ .. ﺑﻠﻮﻙ .. ﺑﻠﻮﻙ !!​ﻭ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺘﺘﺸﺮﺩ,, ﺷﻲ ﻉ ﺗﻮﻳﺘﺮ ﻭﺷﻲ ﻉ ﺟﻮﺟﻞ !!​ﻭﺷﻲ ﺑﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻈُﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺳﻨﺠﺮ!!​ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﺘﺤﻂ ﻻﻳﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺷﻤﺘﺎﻧﺔ !!​وانتو حطو لايك واضحكو بلاش نخسر بعض
منقووووووووول
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*حلوة اوووى ضحكتنى يا رمسيس *

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *حلوة اوووى ضحكتنى يا رمسيس *
> 
> ​



يدوم عليكي الضحكة يا رب 
اومال فين اللايك 
علشان مش نخسر بعض 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يدوم عليكي الضحكة يا رب
> اومال فين اللايك
> علشان مش نخسر بعض
> ههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا وعلى ايه انا نسيت اللايك 
حالالالالا :yahoo:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وعلى ايه انا نسيت اللايك
> حالالالالا :yahoo:*​


معلش انا سامحك علشان حكم السن برضة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> معلش انا سامحك علشان حكم السن برضة
> ههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون السن ومعاه الزهايمر 
دونت ميكس :spor2:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

علي فكرة انا بعاني من الزهايمر 
ممكن احط موضوع وانساة او افتح المنتدي وانساة اووووو حجات تاني كتير 
يعني مش لوحدك 
كلنا تقريبا بننسي


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2014)

شر البلية ما يضحك.. بالرغم من ان الموضوع هزلي لكن بصراحة فيه بعض الصحة عند بعض العوائل..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> شر البلية ما يضحك.. بالرغم من ان الموضوع هزلي لكن بصراحة فيه بعض الصحة عند بعض العوائل..


صدقت يا استاذي 
نورت موضوعي الضعيف 
كما افرحت قلبي في هذة الظروف التعيسة 
بمشاركتك الغالية التي اضافت لموضوعي 
روعة وجمالا 
الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك


----------



## soso a (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

soso a قال:


>



نورتي الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزا فكري (19 يونيو 2014)

هههههه الموضوع بتاعك ممكن يكون هزار
بس صدقني انا ناس كتير اعرفها الفيس والنت عموما كان سبب مشاكل كتير بالنسبه لها
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 يونيو 2014)

*هههههه موضوع يفطس من الضحك 
بس بجد ممكن نوصل للدرجه دى 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يونيو 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> هههههه الموضوع بتاعك ممكن يكون هزار
> بس صدقني انا ناس كتير اعرفها الفيس والنت عموما كان سبب مشاكل كتير بالنسبه لها
> ​



هههههههه
فعلا كلامك صح 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يونيو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *هههههه موضوع يفطس من الضحك
> بس بجد ممكن نوصل للدرجه دى
> *


ههههههههههههه
لا مش ممكن يعني للدرجة دي 
ممكن درجة اقل شوية من كدة هههههههههههه
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2014)




----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة


----------



## tamav maria (20 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني حاصل فعلا اغلبية العائلات مشرده جوه البيبت الواحد بسبب التكنولوجيا 
انت حقيقي تستاهل كوبايتين الشاي خد واحده دلوقتي والتانيه بعد النجاح 








شاي بالنعناع كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمرورك القيم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقني حاصل فعلا اغلبية العائلات مشرده جوه البيبت الواحد بسبب التكنولوجيا
> انت حقيقي تستاهل كوبايتين الشاي خد واحده دلوقتي والتانيه بعد النجاح
> 
> ...



نورتي الموضوع 
بعدين الشاي دة خفيف 
وانا احب اشرب الشاي بالميرامية مش بالنعناع 
وبعدين كوباية الشاي اتأخرت كتير قوي 
مش من طبعكم الكلام دة 
يعني بقا كدة انا ليا 3 كوبايات عايزة تأكلي حقي وتقولي فاضل واحدة دة كلام برضة 
علي العموم براحتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يونيو 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة


اشكر ربنا لاني قدرت ارسم علي وجهوكم البسمة 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2014)

*معقولة فيه كدا ؟؟

بس الحوار مكتوب بطريقه عسوله خالص
شكرا ليك رمسيس
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

حلو ظلمات الماسنجر دى
فعلا الفيس لغى شات الماسنجر نهائيا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معقولة فيه كدا ؟؟
> 
> بس الحوار مكتوب بطريقه عسوله خالص
> شكرا ليك رمسيس
> *​


لية لا 
ممكن يكون فية 
المهم انك نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك 
الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> حلو ظلمات الماسنجر دى
> فعلا الفيس لغى شات الماسنجر نهائيا


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ....


ضحكني آخر شي الجارة هههههههههههه* :smile02


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 يونيو 2014)

يدوم عليك الضحكة 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة 
بس فين اللايك ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


ربنا يديم الضحكة 
شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 سبتمبر 2015)

استخدموا الفيس بوك والتويتر واليوتيوب للكرازة بالانجيل وتبادل الترانيم والمواضيع الروحية بدلا من تبادل الصور والفكاهات انشغلوا بما هو مفيد لارواحكم فانتم غرباء ضيوف في خيمتكم الارضية هذه واجعلوا الرب يسوع المسيح هدف حياتكم الرئيسي وصليبه وفدائه غاية تبشيركم باسمه وعليكم ان تكونو رسلا له


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> استخدموا الفيس بوك والتويتر واليوتيوب للكرازة بالانجيل وتبادل الترانيم والمواضيع الروحية بدلا من تبادل الصور والفكاهات انشغلوا بما هو مفيد لارواحكم فانتم غرباء ضيوف في خيمتكم الارضية هذه واجعلوا الرب يسوع المسيح هدف حياتكم الرئيسي وصليبه وفدائه غاية تبشيركم باسمه وعليكم ان تكونو رسلا له


----------



## YAA (22 أبريل 2016)

ههههههههههه ضحكتني الام و الاخ الفهمان


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2016)

حلوة جدا جدا فكرتنى لنكتة بعيدة عن الموضوع لس ضحكت كثيرا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> حلوة جدا جدا فكرتنى لنكتة بعيدة عن الموضوع لس ضحكت كثيرا



هههههههههههههععععععععع
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههععععععععع
..............
موتني من الضحك


----------

